# Was on tracker (Ulster Bank) with joint ownership and refused tracker in own name



## Louth44 (20 Feb 2020)

It is being suggested to me by a financial advisor that I should get this examined.  Myself and my now ex. husband had a tracker mortgage with an outstanding balance of circa 60K with Ulster Bank.  I then bought his half of the house and got a mortgage in my name for 140K which included his value of the house, I requested to continue the existing tracker at the time but I was refused.  I proceeded then and took the mortgage for 140K in my own name but not on tracker.  Should I have been allowed to continue the tracker and just get his name taken off the mortgage?  

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Feb 2020)

No. Ulster Bank was not under any obligation at all to allow you to take his name off the mortgage. 

So you repaid one mortgage and took out another. 

Some banks allow people to keep their trackers. But they are under no obligation to do so.

Brendan


----------



## Louth44 (21 Feb 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> No. Ulster Bank was not under any obligation at all to allow you to take his name off the mortgage.
> 
> So you repaid one mortgage and took out another.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your prompt reply, I really appreciate it.


----------



## TrackerThieves (24 Feb 2020)

Louth44 said:


> I requested to continue the existing tracker at the time but I was refused.


When exactly was this and how did you request the tracker? What way we're you refused? It is possible the new mortgage didn't qualify for a tracker. If this happened 2007 or 2008 I would still get it checked properly


----------



## Monbretia (24 Feb 2020)

At the very best case scenario had you only been going ahead with existing mortgage then in theory the bank could  have removed his name and let you continue on with the same tracker mortgage if they were of a mind to but the fact that you were borrowing more meant there had to be a new mortgage.  The amount extra you wanted was even too high to be done as a top up loan to the existing mtg even if they had let the existing tracker alone and done an additional top up at new rates.


----------

